# Which keyboard to buy?



## Shah (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm going to buy a Keyboard as My present keyboard is not working, anymore.

I can shell around 700 INR. I type a lot. So, No compromise on ergonomics and comfort.

No need for media/other extra keys. The backspace key should a bit wider, though.

I've shortlisted these two.

Error 500 Server Error

Error 500 Server Error

The MS one looks great. But, the reviews say it's not good for typists. On the side, the Dell KB212 is cheaper and has some good reviews. Which one should I go for? 

Open to other suggestions also?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 29, 2014)

If you are heavy "typer" search local shops for Mechanical keyboard by HP. You can get one for ~900 bucks. They are much better then el-cheapo KBs on fk.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 29, 2014)

For typing I guess mechanical keyboards will do well.


----------



## Shah (Sep 30, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> If you are heavy "typer" search local shops for Mechanical keyboard by HP. You can get one for ~900 bucks. They are much better then el-cheapo KBs on fk.





$hadow said:


> For typing I guess mechanical keyboards will do well.



Thanks for the replies. Will look into mechanical keyboards then.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 30, 2014)

> If you are heavy "typer" search local shops for Mechanical keyboard by HP. You can get one for ~900 bucks. They are much better then el-cheapo KBs on fk.


Is this, this one : KEYBOARD - HP FF861AA | HP Mechanical Keyboard


----------



## Shah (Sep 30, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> Is this, this one : KEYBOARD - HP FF861AA | HP Mechanical Keyboard



That's the only mechanical KB from HP  that costs under 1k.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 3, 2014)

So, did you buy it? What happened? Was it truly mechanical? Or regular membrane one?


----------



## Shah (Oct 4, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> So, did you buy it? What happened? Was it truly mechanical? Or regular membrane one?



Not yet. Checked the local stores, HP FF861AA is no where available in my locality. Still searching for an alternative. Will try my luck at Richie Street if I visit Chennai. Currently using a mini membrane keyboard that I bought for my laptop.


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 10, 2014)

Logitech, Microsoft and dell they are provide good keyboard with low cost.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 10, 2014)

Microsoft Wired Desktop 200 USB 2.0  Keyboard is best.


----------



## rickenjus (Oct 11, 2014)

I will recommend tvs gold mechanical keyboard, I am using one since last two years, no hiccups till now.


----------



## Shah (Oct 11, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> I will recommend tvs gold mechanical keyboard, I am using one since last two years, no hiccups till now.



But, My parents won't allow me to spend around 1.5k for a keyboard.


----------



## Shah (May 20, 2015)

So, I recently bumped into a guy online who claims to be a TVS keyboard dealer. He said that he can get me working and used Gold and Gold Bharat keyboards for cheap. He quoted 300INR + 135INR(shipping) for eGold keyboard and 500INR + 135INR(shipping) for eGold Bharat. I wonder if the deals are worth considering . 

Also, what's the difference between TVS Gold and Gold Bharat keyboards? Which one should I prefer?

P.S. This is an old thread started by me. I bought a Zebronic ZEB-K09B keyboard after the discussion here as I couldn't find any mechanical keyboard in my budget back then. That keyboard was comfortable to my wrists and was working well until the ants decided to raid it.  So, I am now again in search of a keyboard at the same budget as before. I just wonder if I should get a used Mechanical keyboard or some other new keyboards.


----------



## doomgiver (May 21, 2015)

tvs gold vs tvs gold baharat = bharat has a "rupee" symbol. thats it.

imo, it should be ok to get a used mechanical keyboard, they last a long time.
just MAKE SURE to check the keyboard thoroughly before accepting/paying for it.


----------



## Shah (May 21, 2015)

doomgiver said:


> tvs gold vs tvs gold baharat = bharat has a "rupee" symbol. thats it.
> 
> imo, it should be ok to get a used mechanical keyboard, they last a long time.
> just MAKE SURE to check the keyboard thoroughly before accepting/paying for it.


Will go for TVS Gold in that case. I won't be using the rupee symbol anyway. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 21, 2015)

doomgiver said:


> tvs gold vs tvs gold baharat = bharat has a "rupee" symbol. thats it.
> 
> imo, it should be ok to get a used mechanical keyboard, they last a long time.
> just MAKE SURE to check the keyboard thoroughly before accepting/paying for it.



Yup, the Tvs gold mechanical keyboards probably last more than the computer itself. My tvs gold keyboard is still prefect and going strong since 1996(yes you heard that right). 
I have had many costlier Logitechs including wireless combos from Microsoft, hp etc. Nothing come close to the feel and durability of a tvs gold. 

Those things simply don't die out. Although, now the quality isn't as good as in the past. Still, it's worth every penny.


----------



## Shah (May 26, 2015)

doomgiver said:


> tvs gold vs tvs gold baharat = bharat has a "rupee" symbol. thats it.
> 
> imo, it should be ok to get a used mechanical keyboard, they last a long time.
> just MAKE SURE to check the keyboard thoroughly before accepting/paying for it.





REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Yup, the Tvs gold mechanical keyboards probably last more than the computer itself. My tvs gold keyboard is still prefect and going strong since 1996(yes you heard that right).
> I have had many costlier Logitechs including wireless combos from Microsoft, hp etc. Nothing come close to the feel and durability of a tvs gold.
> 
> Those things simply don't die out. Although, now the quality isn't as good as in the past. Still, it's worth every penny.




After a lot of discussions with my mom, Finally placed an order for a new one itself from eBay. It set me back by 1.9k INR.


----------



## AbstractObtuse (May 28, 2015)

Shah said:


> Not yet. Checked the local stores, HP FF861AA is no where available in my locality. Still searching for an alternative. Will try my luck at Richie Street if I visit Chennai. Currently using a mini membrane keyboard that I bought for my laptop.



Dear Sir
  If you are looking for mechanical keyboard, please stretch your budget a bit. Its listed on eBay for Rs.2200.
TVS-E Bharat Gold mechanical keyboard is the one that I bought on eBay for Rs.2099 after applying a discount voucher.


----------



## Shah (May 29, 2015)

AbstractObtuse said:


> Dear Sir
> If you are looking for mechanical keyboard, please stretch your budget a bit. Its listed on eBay for Rs.2200.
> TVS-E Bharat Gold mechanical keyboard is the one that I bought on eBay for Rs.2099 after applying a discount voucher.



First of all, the post you quoted is 6 months old. Also, did you read the post above yours? I have already bought a new TVS-e Bharat Gold for 1.9k INR.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2015)

^Your thoughts on the keyboard ? Worth buying ?


----------



## Shah (May 29, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Your thoughts on the keyboard ? Worth buying ?



Haven't received it yet. Most probably, will receive it tomorrow. Will post about it once I get my hands on it.

- - - Updated - - -

It just arrived just now.  The packaging showed how responsible the seller is. Also, I like the sound that it makes. So far it is great. 
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15471&d=1432881303
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15472&d=1432882220
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15473&d=1432882525
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15474&d=1432882902
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15475&d=1432883548


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 2, 2015)

AbstractObtuse said:


> Dear Sir
> If you are looking for mechanical keyboard, please stretch your budget a bit. Its listed on eBay for Rs.2200.
> TVS-E Bharat Gold mechanical keyboard is the one that I bought on eBay for Rs.2099 after applying a discount voucher.



2200 on ebay?!?! O.O i bought mine at Nehru place for 1600. you got scammed.


----------



## Shah (Jun 2, 2015)

doomgiver said:


> 2200 on ebay?!?! O.O i bought mine at Nehru place for 1600. you got scammed.



When did you buy?? The prices have increased it seems. The cheapest deal I could find was 1.9k INR on eBay. Every other deal were over 2k INR.


----------



## Thomasckenney (Jun 3, 2015)

logitech keyboard is very best to use the all computers and quality and soft the keyboard press.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 6, 2015)

Shah said:


> When did you buy?? The prices have increased it seems. The cheapest deal I could find was 1.9k INR on eBay. Every other deal were over 2k INR.


1st floor shop in nehru place, dont know name, but i know its location, i have bought stuff from this guy 2-3 times before.




Thomasckenney said:


> logitech keyboard is very best to use the all computers and quality and soft the keyboard press.



GTFO spammer.
someone permaban him.


----------

